# Christians & Classical Education



## amishrockstar (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you consider "Classical" education to be "Christian" education?
Why or why not?

Thanks


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 21, 2009)

No more than I consider Aeschylus to be a 'Christian' author, or macaroni and cheese to be a 'Christian' meal, or the tree outside my window to be a 'Christian' tree; but all of these things in various ways display His glory, and I think a classical education has an advantage over much of what passes currently in that regard. I think just reading classical literature forces one to seriously consider God more than many 'Christian' literature programs do.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not sure how to vote. I think that Classical Education *can* be Christian, if you make it that way. 

I homeschool and we use a curriculum called Tapestry of Grace. We are studying classical literature and such, but on the framework of scripture and God's Sovereign hand in ALL things in history. Each author, philosopher, theologian that we come up against is viewed through the lense of scripture and how they lined up.....or didn't.

-----Added 7/21/2009 at 07:56:24 EST-----

I went back and voted *NO* because, as it stands, without adding the framework of scripture, it is not.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jul 21, 2009)

To answer "Yes" would be to assume that the Scriptures give specific detail on what method we must use, or how we must educate our children. That we must educate them in the Scriptures is true of course, but after that I think the Bible allows for a fair amount of liberty in this regard. Although we generally prefer a classical model in educateing our children, I've seen an almost blind devotion to it from others. I'm sorry, but as cool as it is to tell my Reformed friends that my kids speak Latin, I'd rather they learn Spanish, French and Chinese. And many of the classical works are only marginally beneficial to most people.

Bottom line, the Scriptures give us a broad outline, we have to fill it in and we need to be careful not to bind the consciences of other believers with how we've decided to fill in those blanks.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 21, 2009)

> we need to be careful not to bind the consciences of other believers with how we've decided to fill in those blanks.



I agree -- I think it has always been recognized that classical education was not suitable for everyone? (and I have met some people who haven't learned critical thinking etc. that it is promoted as being guaranteed to instill, so well as others who had a much more haphazard education.)


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 21, 2009)

We live in an ordered universe -- certain laws and processes can be observed and discovered that are useful for understanding the realm of reason and the natural world. I think the "ancients" did an incredible job in discovering principles of math, science, and critical thinking -- but only because their work reflects the order that God Himself created. 

As a homeschooling Mom, I try to draw on the best resources and constantly remind my kids that what we learn must be consistent with what God has revealed in His word to be true. Aristotelian logic is certainly a worthy subject. A Greek play that wraps a story line around women refusing their husbands, well I don't see that as a worthy part of my child's education just because it's Classical Literature. Familiarity with Latin because of its contribution to modern, western languages? that's great. Spending hours translating ancient works? I'd rather see it spent studying scripture. Pick what's useful for you and your family.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 22, 2009)

Even the Bible tells stories of adultery; there's a difference between the glorification and the tragedy of sin -- one of the reasons the classics are classics is because those ancient pagans understood so well not only the fleeting attractiveness but also the terrible tragic cycles of sin.


----------



## brianeschen (Jul 22, 2009)

Strictly speaking the answer is no. Classical refers to pagan Greek and Roman authors and can not properly be considered Christian.

If you are referring to a method (Grammar, Logic, Rhetoric), then yes, it can be Christian.


----------



## Casey (Jul 22, 2009)

brianeschen said:


> If you are referring to a method (Grammar, Logic, Rhetoric), then yes, it can be Christian.


Grammar, logic, and rhetoric are subjects.


----------



## brianeschen (Jul 22, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> brianeschen said:
> 
> 
> > If you are referring to a method (Grammar, Logic, Rhetoric), then yes, it can be Christian.
> ...


Not necessarily. These terms also describe stages of learning.


----------



## sastark (Jul 23, 2009)

jon peters said:


> although we generally prefer a classical model in educateing our children, i've seen *an almost blind devotion* to it from others. I'm sorry, but *as cool as it is to tell my reformed friends that my kids speak latin, i'd rather they learn spanish, french and chinese*.



*Amen!*


----------



## Skyler (Jul 23, 2009)

No, it's not. That doesn't mean it's wrong.

I would argue that the vast majority of world history isn't Christian, but that doesn't mean it's not worth studying.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 23, 2009)

I would argue that all of world history is worth studying because it's the work of our Sovereign God.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Jul 24, 2009)

Lady of the Lake said:


> I would argue that all of world history is worth studying because it's the work of our Sovereign God.



I agree! I cannot say how much it has increased our faith as we have studied history and seen God's hand moving in EVERYTHING! 

If nothing else, it has given us our motto "It ain't always about US!"


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 24, 2009)

Skyler said:


> No, it's not. That doesn't mean it's wrong.
> 
> I would argue that the vast majority of world history isn't Christian, but that doesn't mean it's not worth studying.



Ditto.


----------



## augustine_dad (Jul 30, 2009)

My wife teaches at a classical Christian school, and starting this year two of our three kids will attend there. I love the idea that a classical education reinforces the idea of an intentional, holistic view of reality; however, as the motto of our school says, there is no understanding without the cross (nullus intellectus sine cruce). Therefore, I would have to agree with the notion that classical education creates a framework within which we can approach God through knowledge and learning.


----------

